# WTD, Fixie stuff: stem, cog, wheels



## Radius (19 May 2009)

Good day CycleChatters,
For my fixie project, set in motion courtesy of our very own MacBludgeon kindly sending me a frame FOC ( , I'm in need of some bits:

*Stem *to fit threaded forks, comme ici

*Rear cog*, 18t is ideal, just on the offchance has one they're not using and want to sell

*WHEELS! *Front and rear, fixed rear hub of course, 700c. If you've got one or the other or both, I'd be grateful to save a bit of cash buying second hand!

*Also, *crankset, 48t preferably, and a threaded headset if anyone has one! I pretty much need everything except bars, pedals and a saddle...

Cheers


----------



## zimzum42 (19 May 2009)

I have most of what you need, but it's all out in Singapore. The postage would be quite steep!


----------



## Radius (19 May 2009)

Shame that, does 'steep' mean really steep, or just a little bit?


----------



## zimzum42 (19 May 2009)

For a wheel it wouldn't be very cheap. The other bits mightn't be too bad. Maybe see if you still need them when i'm back in August...


----------



## Radius (19 May 2009)

Cheers, will let you know if I do, but I was hoping to build this up fairly quickly!


----------



## mike e (19 May 2009)

Hi Radius,

I have an 18t cog and an 1/8th chain that I can post to you, both have had use but are in good nick.


----------



## mike e (19 May 2009)

Oh, and the lockring too!!


----------



## Radius (19 May 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## 4F (19 May 2009)

I think I have a couple of stems kicking about. I will look them out and measure them up for you if you want.


----------



## Radius (19 May 2009)

That would be fab, thank you!


----------



## 4F (24 May 2009)

Hi mate the 2 stems I have



The one with the longer reach is missing the bolt however you could probably pick one up from your LBS if you want it

Let me know if either are of any use


----------

